# glue for heated grips



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I put heated grips on my 28 Deluxe and they came loose and I fell back on my butt with grips in hand :icon-doh:
I think I used glue for motorcycle grips - obviously it gets soft when hot... not good.
What's the correct adhesive to use?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably want something like this:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/IMPERIAL-2...VBYbICh34cwOFEAQYASABEgJuC_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

How tight & sticky was the fit initially? I wonder if no glue might be better than glue that softens when it gets warm? 

I'd be a bit concerned with using a really strong glue, in case you later wanted to remove the grips. Something like JB Weld would certainly be strong enough (there is a lot of available surface area). An epoxy would probably be the same. But I suspect they would be difficult to dissolve/remove later. 

If the rubber was fairly grippy initially, you could maybe using rubbing alcohol to make it easier to slide the grips onto the handles. If you felt it could stick by itself, just rubber to the handles.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Apply hairspray (extra hold?) to the metal handlebar (only) then slip on the hand-grip; wiping away any excess spray. Allow it to cure overnight. This is the process used to hold heated or non-heated hand-grips onto motorcycle handlebars.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

badbmwbrad said:


> Apply hairspray (extra hold?) to the metal handlebar (only) then slip on the hand-grip; wiping away any excess spray. Allow it to cure overnight. This is the process used to hold heated or non-heated hand-grips onto motorcycle handlebars.


Yup. Hairspray works pretty good as mentioned above, as long as the fit is pretty close to begin with. If the fit is loose, hairspray won't do it.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

IMO motorcycle grip glue and other motorcycle techniques would be a bad idea for fastening the heated grips. The Ariens grips get pretty warm and will very likely soften the contact adhesives commonly used for motorcycle grips. 

But so to the OP's question- The heated grips come with a small epoxy adhesive kit- Did you use it? If not, then you should do so. Regardless, before you start over again, you're going to need to clean off the motorcycle grip glue from your handlebars and from the insides of the grips real good. And then use an epoxy adhesive which can handle the heat. As an additional "belts and suspenders", you can add two small screws per grip using the two holes in the grips.

Good luck with it, and keep the faith- The Ariens heated grips get nice and toasty, and feel pretty good on those cold days.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been using the Honda motorcycle grip glue - - working like a champ. I also pop-riveted for additional security.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

BazookaJoe said:


> IMO motorcycle grip glue and other motorcycle techniques would be a bad idea for fastening the heated grips. The Ariens grips get pretty warm and will very likely soften the contact adhesives commonly used for motorcycle grips.
> 
> But so to the OP's question- The heated grips come with a small epoxy adhesive kit- Did you use it? If not, then you should do so. Regardless, before you start over again, you're going to need to clean off the motorcycle grip glue from your handlebars and from the insides of the grips real good. And then use an epoxy adhesive which can handle the heat. As an additional "belts and suspenders", you can add two small screws per grip using the two holes in the grips.
> 
> Good luck with it, and keep the faith- The Ariens heated grips get nice and toasty, and feel pretty good on those cold days.


Late reply -

I installed them last year, and don't remember exactly what I used. If they came with glue, I would have used that I'm sure. Once the grip is cool it's immovable, but when hot I can rotate them on the bars easily.

Cleaning the old stuff off would be a challenge for sure. The idea of a screw or rivet sounds really good. Where is a safe place on the grips so that I don't drill through the electric element?

Happy new year.

Dave


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

Dave C said:


> Late reply -
> 
> I installed them last year, and don't remember exactly what I used. If they came with glue, I would have used that I'm sure. Once the grip is cool it's immovable, but when hot I can rotate them on the bars easily.
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure where is a safe area on your grips, my guess will be about a 1/4-3/16" from the open end, but if you don't want to take a chance you could try zip ties (don't know if you can tighten them enough to prevent movement) OR
If all else fails:
NOT very elegant, but You could try a worm screw type hose clamps.
BTW the heated grips kit that Ariens sells comes with epoxy, maybe it's not too late to try that.
HTH
JerryR


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

uberT said:


> I've been using the Honda motorcycle grip glue - - working like a champ. I also pop-riveted for additional security.


Might want to PM uberT and see if he can post a photo of where he drilled his. I'm sure you're not the only one who'd like to know.

:icon-wwp:

.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

My grips came with two counterbored holes, each 180 degrees apart, and about .38 from the open end of the grip (the non-capped end). I drilled correct size holes using these c-bore holes as a guide, and then I installed a total of four #6-32 x .25" long self-tapping screws. 

Before I installed the four screws to the grips, the grips were on good and tight with no flexibility. The heated grips kit came with a little dish of two part epoxy. I don't think the epoxy would get soft unless the grips became really hot.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Might want to PM uberT and see if he can post a photo of where he drilled his. I'm sure you're not the only one who'd like to know.



This gluing and pop-riveting was on the machine I sold last year. The SHO machine I have now had grips fitted from the factory.

IIRC, the heated grips I installed already had the hole drilled in the grip and I just made a corresponding hole in the handle bars to accommodate the pop rivet. I don't think I'd ever start drilling holes into the heated grip not knowing what I might hit. This hole would have been located near the end of the handlebars.

I'm pretty sure I asked Ariens about it and they said they stopped having people do the pop rivets and just wanted the installed to stick with the glue - - pun intended.

I'll look at my SHO and see if it has the holes in the grips.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

The Ariens heated grip kit I installed this fall had the holes in the grips.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Guys, is this not a pop rivet?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

^^^ Maybe I did add these when I purchased the machine. I can't say I recall the specifics. These rivets are on the top and the under-side near where the electric connection exits.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Factory installed I would assume they pop rivet them. I have a pop rivet gun so that's what I'd use but if I didn't already have the gun I think a fine thread screw with a little thread locker would be good.


.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a bunch of issues with my Deluxe 28 and the heated grips pulling off. I switched glues to the Honda stuff and pop riveted them in place. No issues after that 


(It's entirely possible I'm the one that installed the pop rivets on my 24" SHO. I just don't remember. Maybe someone else with a newer machine equipped with heated grips (from the factory) could look to see if they are pop riveted.)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

uberT said:


> I had a bunch of issues with my Deluxe 28 and the heated grips pulling off. I switched glues to the Honda stuff and pop riveted them in place. No issues after that


The epoxy that comes with the aftermarket Ariens kits is Loctite 608. Any chance you remember if this is what you were having problems with ??

https://www.amazon.com/Loctite-83086-Clear-Adhesive-Packet/dp/B00FK9PBJG/ref=sr_1_7?hvadid=7007777397&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=loctite+608&qid=1578945481&sr=8-7


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It probably was. I remember the Hysol name because we used so much of it at work.


----------

